# My Two Ungroomed Boys, also "Swimming Lessons" :)



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

It may have been 36 degrees outside (real feel down in the 20's), but the sun felt nice and it was SATURDAY. 

People who look at them may probably see hair on the necks and shoulders that they are just ITCHING to trim away with their knives and scissors, but all that coat served the boys well today as they took to the water and ran across fields chasing robins and mourning doves (yes, the pup is definitely a bird dog) and stirring up nesting ducks. Those hairy menaces to nature that the two are.... 

Have you know that Bertie is getting very comfortable jumping into lakes and running cross country with his brother. 

And now that Jacks has a brother tagging around after him, he's getting more comfortable putting more distance between me and him. He still has me tagged at his alpha leader and of course if I turn and go the other way or take too long, he's backtracking and running back to follow his pack (me), but I'm finding I'm going to really need to invest in a 250-300 lens sooner or later. UGH.  

Here's the chosen pics - 











Jacks is giving Bertie a "haha, good one" look - he's been teaching the pup to ham and making hilarious faces for the camera. 









This was Bertie trying to track in water... he was VERY fixated on whatever he smelled out there. 



Swimming brothers...









Look at all that neck hair - lol. 



Running back to mom....



Feet...



They went through the woods and found another lake to jump in....





Otters? 



Bertie is swimming....



Swimming with ALL HIS MIGHT!



Phew!



Jump in, mom! It's SAFE!




You can tell which one is still the baby keeping a close eye on mom....



Baby hunk....



Guess which one is going, "Mom...? MOM!"





After Bertie stirred up some ducks and was listening in case there were more in there...



Jacks at the point where I looked at the sign and announced we had to turn back....



Jacks was reluctant, because he saw a lot more lake ahead. With duckies and possibly bunnies... 



MOM! But I like it here. Let's keep going.... *whines*



The pup was pooped anyway.... *notice how how quickly he was drying?*


Spot the pup...



All in...


Baby poser...



There's that hairy dog posing again...


----------



## robinrd (Oct 30, 2012)

Great pictures, looks like they had a great time


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

I started looking at these thinking it couldn't possibly be Jacks and Bertie because they were not carrying a stick, but the stick eventually appeared


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

What beautiful pictures of two handsome boys.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Really terrific pic of Jacks and Bertie.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## MyBuddy22 (Oct 29, 2010)

Great pics! So much fun to go swimming.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

How fun!! It _was _cold Saturday, I'm surprised they didn't seem to care at all. I think Bentley's holding out for 100F before his toes test the water


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

fun fun - you are brave - I am still waiting for the weather to get warmer before we go in the water. I still can't get over Jack's white face at 4 years of age. Has he always had a white face?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Claudia M said:


> fun fun - you are brave - I am still waiting for the weather to get warmer before we go in the water. I still can't get over Jack's white face at 4 years of age. Has he always had a white face?


Jacks is 5. 

He started going white around 2. That was right around the time he started having his anxiety issues + his thyroid started getting messed up.... it also took off in the months after we lost Danny. Stress affects dogs the same way it affects people. 

We noticed the same signs of graying with our Sammy. Again it was almost closely related to the loss of his big brother and a lot of changes in his life. Starts at the whiskers and spreads upwards.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

That's interesting. We were discussing Ky's face last night. She has midnight black on her muzzle but suddenly there seems to be a lot of white hairs. I wonder from reading your post if it's from the stress of the last couple of months. hhhmmm


----------



## vleffingwell (Jan 12, 2011)

Awesome pics - looks like my back yard! I'm in MI too! Can't wait to spend some time on Lake Mi with the fuzz butts!!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Can't believe what a big and handsome boy Bertie has become. Your boys have so much fun together.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Bertie is indeed a "baby hunk." And Jacks ain't bad either.  Looks like a great time was had by all. Would love to live close to a place where I could walk the dogs like that!


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Megora said:


> Jacks is 5.
> 
> He started going white around 2. That was right around the time he started having his anxiety issues + his thyroid started getting messed up.... it also took off in the months after we lost Danny. Stress affects dogs the same way it affects people.
> 
> We noticed the same signs of graying with our Sammy. Again it was almost closely related to the loss of his big brother and a lot of changes in his life. Starts at the whiskers and spreads upwards.


poor baby, I had no idea about his anxiety and thyroid problems. No doubt that would affect them. I think he looks cute with the Zorro face!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Claudia M said:


> poor baby, I had no idea about his anxiety and thyroid problems. No doubt that would affect them. I think he looks cute with the Zorro face!


Believe me - a lot of that anxiety went bye-bye after we got his thyroid issue take care of. 

He's a very stout-hearted and fearless little guy otherwise. I'm still laughing after today - we have a school bus stop right in front of our house. Not only did Jacks go running up to visit with the kids coming off the bus, but he had it in his brain to get ON the bus to visit all the kids inside! He got as far as the bus driver when I rushed in to get him off before the bus drove away with him. :


----------

